

Ask HN: what is the best way to know why users leave my website? - tucson

Google Analytics tells me 70% of visitors leave the site after seeing the first page. And most of them stay less than 10 seconds!<p>What is the best way to understand why they are leaving?<p>I am thinking of providing a way to give a quick feedback. I saw a great 'live comment box' service some time ago but cannot find it again.
======
byoung2
When I worked on ultimatecoupons.com, we wanted users to leave within a few
seconds, because they clicked affiliate links. Maybe they got the info they
needed in 10 seconds?

~~~
tucson
I am selling web design services. My goal is to get them to order a website
which is not happening.

~~~
byoung2
Having been a freelance web designer myself, I can say that in my experience,
people don't just click and buy web design services. If you are selling pre-
made websites, your prices better compete with the cheap WordPress template
sites (<$50). If users see a higher price, they'll bail. If you are selling
something custom, users will bail when they don't see a phone number or when
they see you aren't local to them (they want to meet you in person to discuss
the details).

~~~
tucson
Interesting feedback. Thank you!

------
davidcollantes
Without an address it is hard to tell.

~~~
tucson
Yes it does not help, but I prefer not to share the address.

I wanted to see if there are some general advice; what others are doing that
works.

